# Rockslinger's Mesquite Mosquito



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Got a shooter from Rockslinger today. She's a dandy. Here's a look at her and a thanks for a beautiful fork.
Nice work, Jim. The other one is really nice too, but the M&M is my favorite.






Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice looking shooter you received Joe, that's the bark that makes it look like what you said flames


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Glad you like it Joe, looks like you've got it dialed in pretty well!

Jim


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I do, Jim. (never said that to a man before) Like it that is. It's a durn fine shooter.
You do realize it's the craftsmanship that makes accuracy possible? It was right on the money directly outta the box.
Thanks a bunch for the great trade!

That smaller shooter is a dinger too. A spoon dinger.
It's THE test in my yard. If I can hit my spoon from my porch in 3 shots, it's the genuine article.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice little fork and nice shootin


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice shooter indeed and great shooting as always!


----------

